# Texas Poinsettia



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Good summer plant. Bees love this. 

http://www.klru.org/ctg/plant/name/Texas_poinsettia/


----------



## TokerM (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow... Hardy to zone 4?!! Pretty. I read 18-24", but how wide do they get, and are they thick, bushy type plants like tomatoes or tall and thin like mint?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

They're pretty thick and bushy. About a foot/18" wide and tall. They spread like crazy too.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Mine never survive here.


----------

